# How to book the accommodation in Munich for 180 days



## spodugu (Mar 22, 2016)

I need to book accommodation in Munich for 180 days preferable without prepayment and cancellation fee for Job seeker visa. Any ideas much appreciated.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you don't mind sharing then try WG Zimmer Wohnungen Wohnungssuche WG Suche WG Wohnung vermieten WG Nachmieter Zwischenmiete : WG-Gesucht.de or similar sites. Students often use them and some are available for short or long periods. You will need to pay a deposit and probably some rent though to secure them.


----------



## spodugu (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you James. My concern is if I am unable to get a visa, then I will loose money. So, searching for the sites that offer free cancellation.


----------

